# Caddy's Cabby



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Few years back I had a 88 cabriolet that I ended up trading for my 1980 Mini. my signature has the build. I realized after looking at pics of cabby that my wife and kids really enjoyed the car. I'm not much of a convertible fan, but a happy wife is a happy life. 

A friends father has always brought his 89 cabby to me for repairs. I have always told him that I'd buy it if he ever decided to sell it. Well I got a call over the summer that he has to get it inspected and it would cost over $550.00 to fix it. I told him I'm up to 5 cars already and I'm not in the buying market for a car, but I'd make an offer. I offered him $250.00 and he took it.  It only needed rear wheel cylinders and a "italian tuneup" 

Well, he brought it over that night. I did the repairs and really haven't driven it yet much because I wanted to dig in to it pretty heavy with upgrades and changes. 

My plan is for a full repaint in IBIS white with a full BBS body kit I have and plastic euro bumpers along with my BBS wheels I still have. 

A turbo ABA was suggested by NLS and we started going that direction until I changed up with a basic ABA swap since it was to be for the wife mainly. for now. . 

I already started buying stuff for the turbo thought so a basic ABA now has ARP undercut studs and Eurospec rod bolts. I also have a head spacer from C2 motorsports all ready for when I plan to change over to turbo.  

I picked up a complete working ABA out of a 98 Cabrio from Scott and Chris and got working on it right away with a rering, hone and new bearings. All new seals are being used as well. 

The transmission will remain stock 89 Cabby for now. 

I plan to keep the ABA air conditioning so this will be a challange with hoses, controls and clearance. but I'm not worried. 

I yanked the entire CE2 front harness and fuse panel from the 98 to use. I'm gonna search for a CE2 MK2 for the rear harness and tie in the dash controls of the MK1. 

on with the pics. 

:beer:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Moar 


































































I keep a set of stubb axles around to hold the hubs together. keeps from having to either replace the wheel bearings or let the axles drag or get in the way.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Mooar


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

I get jealous when I see awesome work like this..... 
:thumbup:


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

rad. glad to see you starting again


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

I love the overkill in your projects.. in for updates.. :thumbup:


----------



## 8382 (Feb 18, 2006)

opcorn: 

I like how this is starting out - waiting on the tiptosserie shots


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

There won't be any tiptissorie this time. this thing is rock solid underneith and I just am not as picky about it. 

Power washed the Transmission and will give it another good scrub down tomorrow. then I'll replace all the seals and oil. 

I have to get the engine hoist to raise the motor up to see where the front rad support needs to be clearanced for the AC compressor and whatnot.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Was a little busy the last two weeks. I redid the transmission and gave it a fresh coat of paint. I continued to strip the engine bay for cleaning. I also removed the steering rack for cleaning and new boots. I plan to paint the lower part of the engine bay black with POR 15. I kinda like the look with it painted that way plus I wont' need to worry about how clean it is. The top will be Ibis white.

I need to hit up the junk yard for all the shti that goes under the fenders and also AC parts and PS lines.


I also pulled the dash to aid in the removal of the engine and front wire harnesses.


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

beautiful work as always :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Picked up the engine hoist from the Club and I'm planning on raising the motor up in to measure the area to clearance for the AC compressor. 

I should also have the boots for my steering rack so I'll get them back in place after a layer of black paint in the lower part of the engine bay. 

Pics later.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

dont forget to hammer ou tthe frame rail for the serp tensioner


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

i did an aba with a/c in my bosses daughters cabby, i had to cut a section out and weld in some sheet metal. the lines were easy too, just tigged the mk3 ends on. :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I hear you don't have to bash in the frame rail for the serp. Guess I'll see 

You tigged the ends on? how genius. I've been knocking my brain for ways to get this to work. that solves a lot. the ac seem to still work fine?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

its uncomfortably close. maybe with running AC, the belt will make the tensioner sit a bit higher?

this is with it beaten in a bit... this is 16v ABA, normally this serp setup doesnt fit.










also, be aware that you wont be able to get the lower bolt out of the alternator bracket out with the bracket in the car. whole bracket has to come off (or be quite quite loose) to get the lower bolt out as it hits the frame rail.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Digital K. said:


> also, be aware that you wont be able to get the lower bolt out of the alternator bracket out with the bracket in the car. whole bracket has to come off (or be quite quite loose) to get the lower bolt out as it hits the frame rail.


 I was kinda curious how people went about this. (never really heard anyone else bring up the subject) I just threaded a really long bolt in from the other side.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

I just take the bracket off. :facepalm:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Digital K. said:


> I just take the bracket off. :facepalm:


 but the alternator covers up the holes to mount it to the block.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

gotta take out the one bolt that you _can_ get to, then you loosen up the other one. then you can swing the alternator forward and access the nuts on the stud.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Digital K. said:


> gotta take out the one bolt that you _can_ get to, then you loosen up the other one. then you can swing the alternator forward and access the nuts on the stud.


 I'll have to give that a go if i remove it again, I know i wasn't too happy at the time when I installed it. :laugh:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Only had a short while this weekend unbicthing the basket. I got the motor off of the stand and onto the hoist. I wanted to raise it up into place to locate the area I need to finesse to allow clearance for the AC compressor.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

a kid w/ some g60 16v rabbit here has just a boxed out notch there. the PO just cut a square out, and then boxed it in. it looked pretty nice.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

next time you see it Kris, grab me a pic please.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Big CADDY said:


> next time you see it Kris, grab me a pic please.


his name on here is loganator. he lives about an hour from me. I can maybe drive out and grab a photo for you if you need it, otherwise maybe he can snap one for you.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

I've seen cars where it clears and cars where it doesn't. My car doesn't clear, but it was wrecked in that corner, so things are a little out of whack, but not enough to make the chassis unusable. :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Hopped in the engine bay last night and finished cleaning the lower section for paint. I am just doing it in black. I got one coat on for now. it looks like shti, but I'll get another coat on tonight. then I can reinstall the rack and linkage bits. I plan to borrow my buddies welder to start on the excess holes and stuff in the fenders and firewall.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Doing some good work :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

thanks, I'm looking forward to laying down some coats of the IBIS white base clear. that will brighten it up in there.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

when i did the cut out in VWeisgerber's cabby i just make a straight line on either side of the rail and laid some rounded sheet metal in and made rounded caps for the ends. The compressor fit great and it looked pretty good. 

He probly has pics of it, i dont think ive ever stopped to take a picture of anything i work on.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

which compressor did you use? which AC lines? which wiring harness?


----------



## Nupe (May 24, 2004)

Nice project! Glad mine was already swapped mostly because that box of wiring harnesses makes me ill.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

he didnt get the a/c hooked up by us, but i used an obd1 harness and added the cabby 5 pin connector to it so it plugged in like stock. aba compressor but he wanted to finish the a/c later.

we would have had the 134 ends added to the stock cabby lines.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

im bored. paint it!


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

haha. soon. I was at the yard today to look at what plumbing needed to go through the firewall. not much at all. I'll be doing some welding up of the little holes and such.

started pulling a CE2 rear harness. got the stalk harness too. I have to go back. ran out of time.

some douche cannon went and cut some of the harness. grrr.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

mmmm douche canon. pretty sure the mkII stalks will fit on the column. There was something about it that was a bit futzy, but I dont remember what it was. either way. shiz worked.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

yes, they will work. have to trim the cover a hair.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

May not look like progress, but I'm about to make a direction change. There should not be any more parts that need to be cleaned or painted except the car. Everything from here on out will be reassembly. weee.

I've got some more cleaning done. Also removed the brake booster and front lines.


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: looking good


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm a fan of the black lower bay/frame area. :thumbup: Did the same treatment to mine with undercoating.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Removed the unneeded brackets for CIS and the older style expansion tank. also removed all the clipper kit from the front.


I also had some time to get the axles rebuilt with new grease and boots

the clipper kit is up for sale if interested. it's complete.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Picked up my MK3 coolant resivior bracket, Passat booster, Passat 22mm master, MK3 wiper motor, CE2 Stalks and some more harness and power steering lines from a MK3.

Also scrubbed the wheel wells of the cabby and the cowl area. Realized I didnt' have grinding disks to start the bay.


----------



## admassa1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Big CADDY said:


> Picked up my MK3 coolant resivior bracket, Passat booster, Passat 22mm master, MK3 wiper motor, CE2 Stalks and some more harness and power steering lines from a MK3.
> 
> Also scrubbed the wheel wells of the cabby and the cowl area. Realized I didnt' have grinding disks to start the bay.


Yea for progress!!!  

opcorn:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Hooked up some powersteering lines tonight. Put together my 22mm master and square resivior. I'll get pics up tomorrow. I really need a night to grind away at this engine bay.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Pics of cleaned wheel wells and fresh master cylinder.

I also got the grinder out yesterday and started prepping for hole shaving. ha, that sounds funny.

I'll get pics up of that soon.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

hole shaving. :thumbup:


----------



## standard125r (Jul 15, 2004)

I took a stepped drill bit and drilled a hole in the chassis leg to get that long bolt out of the ABA Alternator. Then I picked up a rubber grommet from Lowes to keep it clean. I just loosen the bolt into the hole, and then leave it in the leg.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

good idea. I'll try to get that done before paint.


I got to some grindage. I hope to have all the welding done in the engine bay over the weekend.
then onto the bodywork and paint.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I got all the welding done last night. Mounted the MK3 coolant resivior bracket, filled all the holes on the rad support, filled the unneeded holes on the firewal, filled the marker light holes, and put the panels on the rad support and lower rad support to clearance the AC compressor.

Lots of grinding to do this weekend.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

please remind me to notch the frame rails for the axles. I keep forgetting.


----------



## admassa1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Great work!! I'll be sure to follow and remind as necessary.:thumbup::thumbup:
opcorn:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Big CADDY said:


> please remind me to notch the frame rails for the axles. I keep forgetting.


I thought this was for the wife; she will be running it that low? I'm afraid that my wife will destroy hers with just a cup kit in it.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Ha it is for the wife somewhat. I'll lower it way down for my things and 4x4 it for her.


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Since I can't alter the ride height of my wife's Cabby that is not an option for me. Everytime she wants to go out in it I have to be her personal driver.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I got the engine bay all done welded and ground down and nearly ready to start with filler.

I had three small holes left on the hatch to fill and I ran out of wire in the MIG. LAMe. Now I can go buy some wire so the MIG can sit for years without use again. blaa.

I also filled the side marker holes cause they are ugly as ballz. 

Also got a Friday special from GAP. A new clutch plus other stuff.. thanks GAP.


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

well now i have a good reason to come to the vortex again.
as usual you have the best build thread going...

this will be fun to watch.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

ahh ya found it. cool. I like to take lots of pics. 

i got a ton done today . just applied a couple coats of filler in the bay. looking good.

I'll get pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

going overboard FTW... definitely more than you had initially planned already right?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

yeah. a little. 

I'm not gonna hide wires or anything like that. Just a clean swap.

I'm so ready to put this motor in and clean my garage.. Ugggh. believe it or not I hate clutter. and it's everywhere now.


:beer:


----------



## vwjodi (Mar 19, 2004)

Good Work Big Guy... Looks great.


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

Big CADDY said:


> ahh ya found it. cool.


and i'll be checking in everyday. 
you know i'm a big creepy fan of your cars.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Well, your not very creepy or big. 

I'm going to get sandpaper today. I can't do much with 180 grit. 

So I futzed around with the top rad support. I welded in all the holes and universal bracket mounting areas. I laid down a coat of filler. gave it a quick guide coat and blocked it until I gave up with the paper I have. 

I'm really itching to get in and hammer out the rest of the bay so I can put down some paint.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

pm sent


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Looking good! Trying to acquire the funds required to acquire what I need to get mine put together. This gives me more inspiration for mine, but also gets me upset about rushing my bay to paint and having unused holes still present in the firewall. I'll pull the drivetrain and redo the bay when I paint the rest of the car! :laugh: Keep it up, man! Between you, Alicia (beatboxkid) and me I hope to see some killer cabbies on the roads of PA come spring time!


----------



## admassa1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Big CADDY said:


> please remind me to notch the frame rails for the axles. I keep forgetting.


Did you remember to notch the frame rails yet? Just doin my job! :beer:

opcorn:


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

Big CADDY said:


> yeah. a little.
> 
> I'm not gonna hide wires or anything like that. Just a clean swap.:beer:


 
your clean swap is where i want my bay to be someday.. wish you were closer..id offer my apprentice and beer jockey services... 

carry on, i will continue to live vicariously thru your build threads.. :wave:


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

Big CADDY said:


> Well, your not very creepy or big.
> [/IMG]


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

admassa1 said:


> Did you remember to notch the frame rails yet? Just doin my job! :beer:
> 
> opcorn:




no. haha. forgot again. I'll get to it.

I started sanding with some powertools tonight and had to give up. too much dust. the mini rebuild was gobs of dust in my garage and I don't want to do that again. I have a week vacation yet this year I may take a day to hammer this out if the honey do list isn't too big.

I'll push it outside to sand it. 

thanks all :beer:

Ivan, I'd help you in a second. 
:beer::beer:


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Needs short runner manifold!


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

A little more progress in the garage. the rad support is pretty much done up top. the lower section is near. the firewall is about done. the CIS hump is done. not much else. Gonna get the sand blaster out and work at soem of the other areas in the bay. 

also found the pressure plate 6-hole thingy. now I can mout up my clutch and mate the engine and tranny.


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

Your build threads always make it look so easy.:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Big CADDY said:


> also found the 6-hole thingy.


:wave:


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

tom, you really do have a way with words...


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

ready for primer.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

good work Tom! You are quick as hell with bodyfiller/sanding. jesus. i'm almost at that point with my engine bay in my cabby.. just have to figure out how hot i need to get my garage so i can lay filler down/paint. is your garage hooked into your house heat?

:wave:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

It helps to have heat that's for sure. and Air conditioning.  

it's tough to do bodywork in the winter especially the primer and paint. My garage is under my house and the furance/AC is right next to the car. It is good and bad. I need the wife and kids to go away for a day if I plan to do any painting. Also, Redd is shoved into the garage too all covered up. I'm very short on room.

I'm gonna get everythign ready for primer tonight and do a high build primer tomorrow. I'm gonna do the whole front, apron and all

:wave:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I finished up the bodywork in the engine bay.  I put down a coat of high build primer. I'll start block sanding then it's ready for paint.

I plan to paint the entire front apron and rad support at the same time.


----------



## admassa1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Great work! As the (self) appointed thread pest didn't you want to notch the fame rails and paint them too? :beer:


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

Amazing work dude:thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

haha, I did want you to remind me but I ran out of time with my welder. Luckly the lower part can be changed later since it's just Satin black Rustoleum paint.


----------



## admassa1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh yeah! That's right. Well I'll be watchin so there is no way you'll be able to forget!


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

well it's pretty much all block sanded and ready for paint. I have of for 10 days coming up. so I think I'll be painting it on the 17th.

wish I had a paint booth.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

what kinda paint u using? What color? 

i just made the switch to waterborne and holy crap its so different.


----------



## admassa1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Big CADDY said:


> well it's pretty much all block sanded and ready for paint. I have of for 10 days coming up. so I think I'll be painting it on the 17th.
> 
> wish I had a paint booth.


Awsome! Wish I had 10 days off to work on mine. So if you don't have a booth are you going to make one a la tarps? Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

well, I just found out I had another weeks vactaion. ha. so I'll take it mixed in with Christmas for an extra long vacation. I am a lone IT Dork for a 300 employee company so I'm sure i'll get plenty of work while I'm "OFF"

I've always used PPG paint but I used RM on my mini and I really liked working with it. and it's cheaper. I also didn't have any runs or solvent pop with the RM. 

the color is IBIS white from the new Audis. 

the next nine days is gonna kill me not getting paint put down. I will be doing the plastic tarp setup again like I did for the MINI. I think I can move some stuff around. I could always just stick the Rabbit outside for a little while. It's about 30* here and that car has no antifreeze in it so that is the reason it's in a climate controlled garage. or whatever. thinking out loud again.

:beer:


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

just drain out the water, not going to overheat moving it in and out


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

well, it won't freeze within a few hours either. I hope not.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

better hope not!


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

wow. just wow.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

pics of tarp spray boof pweaze! i may copy that and spray the bay/front end of some projects i have going :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Just picked up 2 10'x20' 1 mil tarps from home depot. $3.00 each. 

I'll start trying to get the car moved around so I can access the front better for spraying. if I just had another place to put Redd. 

Here is how I split my garage front to back the last time. 

Kinda doing the same this time.. kinda.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

haha you are ridiculous.:laugh:


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

check out this home made booth http://www.refinishnetwork.com/inde...s&task=video&userid=932&videoid=31&Itemid=230 

nothing beats a real downdraft tho.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

that's cool. 

I was kinda lame and just did all the rear wiring from CE2 to CE1 fun fun fun


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

bloody dismemberment said:


> check out this home made booth http://www.refinishnetwork.com/inde...s&task=video&userid=932&videoid=31&Itemid=230
> 
> nothing beats a real downdraft tho.


 A paint booth that folds up. just tuck it behind the mower and the dead bodies.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

want your oil pan back? its got alot of PA on it...


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

ah nothing a hammer cant fix :laugh:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

haha. nice pan Kris. 

got lots of wiring done last night. my brain is fried


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Big CADDY said:


> haha. nice pan Kris.
> 
> got lots of wiring done last night. my brain is fried


 tried texting you. must have been fried already.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I got the cluster wiring done, Rear lights wiring done, I am using the MK3 stalks and ignition plus the 4-way. I'll be using the MK3 Defrost as well. 

I have to wire in the HVAC now. woot. 

Bay is still to be painted on Friday.


----------



## admassa1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome progress, although that A/C compressor sticks out like a sore thumb in relation to the relative cleanliness of the rest power pack. 

:grinsanta:


----------



## vwjodi (Mar 19, 2004)

HACK!!! I mean. Great Job Dude... I would expect nothing less from you.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

hah, 

the AC compressor does stick out a bit, but the alternator still needs put on above it. the AC compressor will get cleaned up like the rest before it goes on/in. I put it there for measureing of everything that needed removed from the rad support. 

I'm really contemplating just painting the two front fenders at the same time I paint the bay and apron. Then I can get that all out of the way. They really don't need much work other then the filled marker light holes. I'm keeping the antenna. 

:beer:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

why not shave the antenna and run one of those "hidden antennas" inside the car? probably better reception than the old crap vw antenna? but hey what do i know, i own 8 cars and only one of them has a working radio


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

you're right Matt, I should. It does retract all the way. I'm just so happy to have a radio in a MK1 again. an ABA just doesn't have the sweet sound like a carb'd 16v. 

I'll see if I can get the welder back or figure something out.:beer: 

Got the headlight Switch harness all done. pulled some hair out over that one.


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

Nice jobby Weee Man:thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Big CADDY said:


> you're right Matt, I should. It does retract all the way. I'm just so happy to have a radio in a MK1 again. an ABA just doesn't have the sweet sound like a carb'd 16v.
> 
> I'll see if I can get the welder back or figure something out.:beer:
> 
> Got the headlight Switch harness all done. pulled some hair out over that one.


 I can hook you up with a killer deal on one of our welders if you want to avoid having to borrow one all of the time... we have some cheap-cheap refurbished units laying around. they are comparable to a Lincoln mig-pak 10 or mig pak 15


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

IM me some prices on those bad boys Matt. I am intrested. are they gas or gasless?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Big CADDY said:


> IM me some prices on those bad boys Matt. I am intrested. are they gas or gasless?


 gas. the 220v version comes with a spool gun to do aluminum.. sending PM


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

send me a PM too.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

she's ready for paint. I have my make shift booth set up with a squirriil cage fan the suck the overspray out. 

I have off tomorrow so I'll shoot it and get pics up right away. I love fresh paint.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

that last one is hot.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

where does the fan send the paint fumes/overspray to? the other side of the garage?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

into the house.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

haha. no. I'll lay down some paint then kick the fan on. it will shoot under the garage door. once the over spray is gone I'll close the door.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

you are making me want to yank my engine out and respray the bay..:laugh:


keep progress pics coming.. :thumbup:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Is it painted, yet? C'mon! :laugh: :beer:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

as soon as this conference call is over


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Base coat down.

then clear coat.

A fukin stink bug decided to climb out of the one hole and mosey across the firewall. he is now dead.


----------



## admassa1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Big CADDY said:


> A fukin stink bug decided to climb out of the one hole and mosey across the firewall. he is now dead.


LMAO!! Coffee just shot out of my nose on that!!!! :laugh:


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

i hate those damn bugs. I put a case of water in my work fridge 2 months ago.......I get to the last bottle, stink bug.......alive! 2 months, in the fridge.......go figure.....


oh & the bay looks amazing.


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

x2 on the bay looking amazing


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

goosler said:


> i hate those damn bugs. I put a case of water in my work fridge 2 months ago.......I get to the last bottle, stink bug.......alive! 2 months, in the fridge.......go figure.....
> 
> 
> oh & the bay looks amazing.


i had one crawling on my arm this morning. woke me up. I freaked out.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Booster, master, all lines and fluid are in and bled. Passat setup is ballz deep


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

did you bend all new lines up there?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

no, I kept all the original. they were in nice shape.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

engine is in, axles are in.


----------



## admassa1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Did you remember to notch the frame??? :grinsanta:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Big CADDY said:


> engine is in, axles are in.


damn Tom, you make me look like a slacking ******* with all of this progress! I need to catch up! :wave:


pics of clean engine all up in that bay? opcorn:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

saddest6day66 said:


> damn Tom, you make me look like a slacking ******* with all of this progress! I need to catch up! :wave:
> 
> 
> pics of clean engine all up in that bay? opcorn:


x2 on both counts!


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Well, this is the pics before I put it in. I'll go take some pics of it in.


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

great work as usual, paint work looks amazing, keep up the amazing work. 

Just wondering what set-up (compressor and guns) do you have for the spraying?! I ask as I've just started to research on new compressor, guns and welder for working on my cab project. 

and I really like the mini cooper too

Simon.


----------



## oh_hai (Dec 13, 2010)

im going to have to get a new daily driver so i can start having fun like this with my 89 cabby.
outstanding work:thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Using a divilbis GTI gun HVLP. I scored a sweet Ingersol Rand compressor for $100.00 240V 60 gallon. it totally keeps up.

I use a El'Cheapo gun to spray my primers. it has a larger tip.
I actually used a palm sander to do most of the work in the bay.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

New wheels showed up for the mini.

12 inch instead of 10s. hahha. A guy shipped them from Germany. not exactly bad ass wheels, but they are factory for that car. I'll blast and repaint them.

Here are some pics of the motor in place as well.

The last pics shows the hole drilled to allow for the AC compressor bolt to be removed.


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

ive missed alot of cool threads this year, i wanna do an aba in my gfs cabby but keep the automatic.

awesome work tom


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

> Trev0rBr
> 
> ive missed alot of cool threads this year, i wanna do an aba in my gfs cabby but keep the automatic.


i have done this its pretty easy, the only thing that is tricky is the throttle cable. i used the cabby cables from the pedal to the trans, then a passat vr6 cable to the throttle body from the trans.

motor looks great in the white bay :beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

bloody dismemberment said:


> i have done this its pretty easy, the only thing that is tricky is the throttle cable. i used the cabby cables from the pedal to the trans, then a passat vr6 cable to the throttle body from the trans.
> 
> motor looks great in the white bay :beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


i was thinking mk2 throttle cable from trans to throttle, i dunno if they end is different for an aba, i'm sure it'd be easy to rig up either way, anyways enough thread jacking haha


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

that's quite alright. I'm still trying to figure that part out.


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

thanks for the info on compressor and guns, was looking at 60G, good to know it works well.


----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

good work .makes me fell like a slacker


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

looks so great tom...motor looks spiffy in the white bay.


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

on that note, perhaps the mk4 manifold would go well with the automatic transmission swap


----------



## Ihaitchu (Jan 25, 2010)

Good stuff. opcorn:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Been busy doing boring stuff like wiring. blaaaa. 

I know there are easier ways to do this. but I'm bored.

also got some new H4 euro style headlights. 











.
.
.
.
.
honestly I know where everything is. 

.
.
.










.
.
.
.
.
Oh Hi, I have eyes now. 


.
.
.
.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

looking good buddy


----------



## VW 16v (Dec 3, 2002)

coming along nice tom!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

when are you sprayin the rest of the car? Are you going to do the door jambs and stuff?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

well. I want to get it running first. I just installed some of the harness last night. had to pick up the Nutsert tool to make a ground connection for it.

Should be a simple car to paint since there is no roof. I'll do the door jambs. not the trunk.

I also have to paint the entire body kit which should be a dandy time. blaaaaaa. 

I need to get it painted so I can get the MINI engine rebuilt for the summer.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Trev0rBr said:


> on that note, perhaps the mk4 manifold would go well with the automatic transmission swap


Best sig ever, man. MG FTMFW!!

Nice work, Tom. I still have wiring to finish on my car, and while it's not the worst, it's also not the most fun. Very glad I'm only dealing with a CIS-E knock sensor ignition and some gauge wiring!


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I got the harness in place. I got it all connected up to the fuse panel last night. 

I need to enlarge the hole on the passenger side so I can fit the rest of the harness through to support the stuff on that side. I ran the harness inside the car rather then outside for a cleaner look.


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

Dayum I'm a slacker


----------



## 8NCcabGuy9 (Jan 17, 2011)

the little cabby is looking good keep it up!:beer:


----------



## Ihaitchu (Jan 25, 2010)

If I bring beer can I come watch?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

If you bring GOOD beer you can watch.  :beer:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Big CADDY said:


> If you bring GOOD beer you can watch.  :beer:


sounds kinky


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Always fun to read you builds, lots of action. :laugh:


----------



## Ihaitchu (Jan 25, 2010)

Big CADDY said:


> If you bring GOOD beer you can watch.  :beer:


I'm a Sam Adams or Shiner Bock guy myself. But it if gets me in the garage I'll bring your choice. Lol

:beer:


----------



## 6thGenLogan (Jan 7, 2011)

wow pure sex, how far are you from harrisburg? i would love to come see this in person and maybe lend a hand


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

just checking in on you tom...looking good of course...her eyes are very pretty...


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I measured it all up for a custom radiator. Think I'll order that tomorrow. Getting my AC dryer retrofitted for the MK3 switch. um. all the fuel lines are run. 

I removed the rest of the Clipper kit and side moulding. body looks in great shape.

Anyone looking for a complete clipper kit?


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

beautty build


----------



## admassa1 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Any progress?*

I've been waiting patiently, checking back daily but no updates? :sly: The cold getting to you? How about the notches? eace:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Ha, sorry

no cold. it's a heated garage. I'm just to the point that I need the expensive stuff. I sent my plans away for my custom radiator. I need an exhaust and coil overs. 

I really need to get to the junk yard to pick up the little crap I need but it was close when I went last week. lame

I'm also working on my wheels for the Mini. I hope the tires are off today so I can get them coated or I'll paint.

Kind of a rough sketch of the radiator with Paint. but it's enough for Larry.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Big CADDY said:


> If you bring GOOD beer you can watch.  :beer:


What about Mickey's Fine Mult and OJ big Tom! I would def come hang out sometime!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

thats the guy that does them for $200 or whatever? I may need to hit him up for my VR cabby.. seems like a simple way to get exactly what you want rad-wise :thumbup:


----------



## 1245gtiJive (Jul 5, 2006)

Don't forget to have Larry add the emergency pee-hole bung!


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Well raise my rent. look who just joined the party. 

JJ. sssssssssssappining? 

P-hole has been ordered. thanks for the Remind


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## 1245gtiJive (Jul 5, 2006)

I do what I can... when's Kris coming back to forge more steel? Oh yeah, I might have a lead on operation madness too ;D


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Sorry for the lack of updates.

Been at a standstill with the more expensive parts.

I got all the wiring done and ordered the header since all the bolts broke off my manifold and it was impossible to source a spacer. Also ordered the radiator. it turned out perfect.

Also wired up the CE2 Stalks. 

The last pic is of my radiator fan I'll use and the wheels I just painted for my mini. yeah 12"


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Pretty header :thumbup:

ugly ass mk3 intake :thumbdown:






:laugh:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

agreed. I plan to run it this year then drop a snail in it for next. so the intake will go the way of the creek.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

that radiator looks fantastic. I should have done more research.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

where/who is the header from? Bolted right up with no fouling issues?

looking good sir!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

raceland. they really are great. my 2 16v ones bolted up with absolutely no issue. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Digital K. said:


> raceland. they really are great. my 2 16v ones bolted up with absolutely no issue. :thumbup:


the issues is that he is using an ABA which is taller than the earlier mk1/mk2 8v's.. so many headers/downpipes foul the steering rack. Wasn't sure if those had the extra length to run a ABA without modifying them. If so, thats awesome


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

so far so good without hitting hte rack. I'll get under it and double check for everyone.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Got some work done last night and this morning. All the hoses are on and it's full of water/AF. I also fixed my harness through the firewall issue. Home Depot to the rescue again. I'm gonna try to get all the HVAC wiring in place tonight. 

I just ordered the Eurosport exhaust and I've been given the OK to order the top. Soon it's time to do the fun part and start the bodywork and paint. I till have to rob the bank and buy new seals from Ben. not looking forward to that expense.


----------



## vwjodi (Mar 19, 2004)

Looks good there Fish Lips...


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

saddest6day66 said:


> the issues is that he is using an ABA which is taller than the earlier mk1/mk2 8v's.. so many headers/downpipes foul the steering rack. Wasn't sure if those had the extra length to run a ABA without modifying them. If so, thats awesome


I'm far from finished with my build, but an initial test fit of my Eurosport MK1 8V header on my ABA in my '82 showed no rack clearance problems. I think most of the issues occur with the stock downpipes.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

got a bunch done last night.

I hooked up all the Positive to the battery and put an inline 10Amp fuse between the Negitive and the negitive cable incase anything would pop.

everything works except the intermittent wipers.

Tonite I want to run an extra wire for the center gauges on the cabby. Oil pressure, temp. Also plan to button everything up to start it once I find a fakin ODB2 MAF

I figured out how to bypass the antitheft thingy so it now cranks but not with a 10Amp fuse 

Oh, also had to deal with a bit of a rise in the yellow breaches behind my house. it was 5 inches from my garage door. eeek


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

With flood waters like that, you should be building rescue boats; not cars! :laugh:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

agreed.

It is in my retirement years that I plan to restore a ChrisCraft. nothing beats the sound of those things.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Modified my reciever/dryer for the CE2 AC switch

Swapped out my wiper motor for the MK3 unit
I cut the bracket off of the old one and drilled one hole for the mounting.


----------



## admassa1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Big CADDY said:


> Big CADDY said:
> 
> 
> > [Also plan to button everything up to start it once I find a fakin ODB2 MAF]
> ...


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Its for a 98 Cabby OBD2 

only if it's really cheap.  thanks


----------



## Ackman (Jun 2, 2007)

Big CADDY said:


> Its for a 98 Cabby OBD2
> 
> only if it's really cheap.  thanks


 I think I have one from my 97 parts car I had. Is the same MAF? If it is let me know and I will check my boxes for it tomorrow.


----------



## admassa1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Big CADDY said:


> Its for a 98 Cabby OBD2
> 
> only if it's really cheap.  thanks


 Got it, if Ackman doesn't have the correct one I'll look for it. Last time I looked they were around $45.00. Is that too much?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I'm gonna be at the yard hopefully on Thursday. I'm gonna try to find one then. If not I will take that one. 

Thanks for looking guys


----------



## admassa1 (Oct 11, 2010)

No problem. If you end up finding one let me know and I won't look for one. Good luck finding one


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice build so far! I can't wait to see whats next.


----------



## Ackman (Jun 2, 2007)

Big CADDY said:


> I'm gonna be at the yard hopefully on Thursday. I'm gonna try to find one then. If not I will take that one.
> 
> Thanks for looking guys


 I found the maf senor. Here is the pic of it 


















Let me know if it is the correct one I will ship it to your door for 30.00


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I think it is. 

I'll check tonight 
I'm interested


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

OMG.. water shots are crazy... hope things have dried up a bit.. :beer:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Water is gone. 

Gotta pay to play. I love our location as far as wildlife but we do take the risk. 

This is the second worse flood we've had in 12 years. only got water once. I was worried last week,


----------



## Ackman (Jun 2, 2007)

Big CADDY said:


> Water is gone.
> 
> Gotta pay to play. I love our location as far as wildlife but we do take the risk.
> 
> This is the second worse flood we've had in 12 years. only got water once. I was worried last week,


 I would be too!! Thank god it did not get there.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I got my Eurosport exhaust yesterday. i started putting it on and quit because I didn't have the rear hangers. 

Today I picked up the hangers and my Bosch O2 Sensor and bung. 

I'll mock up the exhaust and measure where I need to weld in the bungholio. 



I'm down to just needing the MAF I think. 

I need to run my return line for the power steering.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Looking good, man, do work! Glad you escaped disaster this time around with the water. :beer:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

got my header ported for an O2 Sensor. 

got the midsection of my exhaust modified to accept the header. 

I'll be putting it all on tonight. 

getting close to firing it up.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Exhaust is in place. fit up pretty good. the eurosport mid pipe comes very close to the shifter box. very close. I may need to shield it a bit from heat. 

I got the O2 sensor in place as well. the wire hanging down is the o2 wire. Its tucked back up in now.  

I took Matt up on a MAF. thanks guys for the offer.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

Looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Power steering is done and full. 

Had a small coolant leak at the head flange. ordered the gasket for that. 

Think I may finish up some basic wiring things. blaa.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

it runs. 


It fires up for a few seconds then quits. no throtle body or MAF . 


I'm happy


----------



## admassa1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats!! Can't wait to here more about how it drives! 

:beer::beer:


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

This is awesome opcorn:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## admassa1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh by the way, did you remember to notch the frame?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

haha, yes I did remember to, but I didn't. this will be more of the wife car so I'm not too concerned about being slamed on the ground.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

what a good hubby.. I make my wife work on her own car. :laugh: I help... sometimes.


----------



## admassa1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awe man you're too nice! Slam it and then if she doesn't like it you get it!  It's the best of both worlds! "Sorry dear since you think it's too low can I drive it?", LOL!! 

Great Work!!


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Custom AC lines should be done tomorrow.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Big CADDY said:


> MAF from awesomedude-Matt should be here tomorrow.


 :wave:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

yes Mr Awesome dude 

Hints on a throttle cable? 

I guess I have to run the throttle body upside down and lop off the square unneeded nub. 

Any ideas for a throttle cable route or bracket with my setup?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Big CADDY said:


> yes Mr Awesome dude
> 
> Hints on a throttle cable?
> 
> ...


 I'll snap a pic of mine tonight when i get home, i moved the bracket to the left edge of the intake manifold and drilled a hole in the manifold and ran a screw through it to hold it in after flipping the TB. or you can buy one of those B4 passat ABA manifolds and it is a bolt on affair for flipping it. :thumbup: 

edit: found some i took when i was putting it together.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Looks good to me. 

what cable is that? MK2?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Big CADDY said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> what cable is that? MK2?


 uhhhh. I think? Can't remember honestly, have a bunch of throttle cables hanging on a peg board in my garage and I just grab one that "looks right"  I can snap a better pic tonight if you want a pic of the end/measurements. :thumbup:


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

rocco 16v cable give you the length you need with propper ends. thats what i used on mine.. obd1 but I am pretty sure obd2 ends are the same.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> rocco 16v cable give you the length you need with propper ends. thats what i used on mine.. obd1 but I am pretty sure obd2 ends are the same.


 that's what I used on my AEG setup. Should be plenty of lenght for the ABA mani.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

sweet. I'll check my inventory 


It Runs. I hooked up the MAF that sexy Matt sent me and then I plugged up all the holes. and it fired right up and purred like a kitten. no leaks. 

AC lines are on all but teh one from the condenser to the dryer. I need to braze shut the pressure switch bosses. 

I'm happy.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

that first fire up rules. :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

stinky. purrs like a kitten


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

So it runs and idles great. I had all the vacuum ports plugged with screws and the intake pluged with a lug bolt. This weekend I got all that stuff in it's place.

I also started messin with the unbolted body bits

Also modified my BBS kit to fit the cabby rockers. 

Gonna pick up some harsher paper for my board sander because 220 was not cuttin it.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

leaving the 3rd brakelight?


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

saddest6day66 said:


> leaving the 3rd brakelight?


I thought the same thing. Sucks I won't pass inspection if I don't have mine since it's an '86.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

yeah. I think I will. 

I wanted to find an older hatch to use. No luck with that. I guess if I don't like it I can always hack up another one and put it on.


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

Big CADDY said:


> yeah. I think I will.
> 
> I wanted to find an older hatch to use. No luck with that. I guess if I don't like it I can always hack up another one and put it on.


True story.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Big CADDY said:


> yeah. I think I will.
> 
> I wanted to find an older hatch to use. No luck with that. I guess if I don't like it I can always hack up another one and put it on.


I got lucky last time i was at ezpull and i got one for my cabby, took me almost a year to find a fairly clean early trunk lid! keep up the good work sir :heart:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah, a little backwards, but I'm actually putting a 3rd brake light hatch on my '82. With the number of idiots on the road and the amount I plan to drive the car, I'd rather have the extra light. Plus it's just kind of an "against the grain" type of thing. I'd offer my '82 hatch, but I think it's pretty tweaked. It's got a serious curve to it and I've never been able to get it to latch right, though the seal might just be wasted, too.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I spent last night getting my tach to work. Finally after 8 gazillion pages of people telling where the tach pickup is someone actually gave the detailed answer.

the MK3 has a little cover/flap you pop open and that is where you get the tach signal. so. I will post up pics for future peeps.

Also had some idleing issues so I hooked up VAG COM and was able to diagnose the problem with the servo in the throttle body. nothing a good wack with a hammer didn't fix.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

wired up the CE1 hazzard switch to the CE2 harness. works. 

Only thing left is the AC switch.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Big CADDY said:


> I spent last night getting my tach to work. Finally after 8 gazillion pages of people telling where the tach pickup is someone actually gave the detaileded answer


late night druken vw sexting is the best 

you score another copy of vag-com im guessing?


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

saddest6day66 said:


> *late night druken vw sexting is the best *
> 
> you score another copy of vag-com im guessing?


 
Nice to know I'm not alone in doing this. :laugh:


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

aba swap tach info..... seriously its 2011

u trying to use the stock triiger for the a/c or just going the aftermarket style route witrh a rocker switch?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I would like to keep the stock slide activation for the A/C. I just need the harness part that goes from the MK3 A/C on/off switch to the fuse panel . 


Sorry for the ABA tach info. I didn't know. Been under a rock. 16vFTW


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Big CADDY said:


> 16vFTW


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

nice milestone today.

everything electrical works. Had some brain frying moments with converting CE1 AC to CE2 wiring. But, It all works. I have power to the AC compressor on Defrost and all the cooling. Radiator fan automatically comes on. All speeds of the interior fan work. Just need to resolve a refrigerant leak. I borrowed a leak detector from work which works great super sensitive.

Also I never knew that brake switches were adjustable. Just grab and pull. It will click as you pull it out.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Just pull on it and it get's longer? You can do that with other things too ya know.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Big CADDY said:


> nice milestone today.
> 
> everything electrical works. Had some brain frying moments with converting CE1 AC to CE2 wiring. But, It all works. I have power to the AC compressor on Defrost and all the cooling. Radiator fan automatically comes on. All speeds of the interior fan work. Just need to resolve a refrigerant leak. I borrowed a leak detector from work which works great super sensitive.
> 
> Also I never knew that brake switches were adjustable. Just grab and pull. It will click as you pull it out.


ive found these tend to click in to far sometimes. just make sure you check it here and there and make sure its still working at first.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

:wave:.......................opcorn:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Still tracking down the refrigerant leak. 

I picked up a tank of R22 to track this leak down.

Also have another leak detector tool to try.

I put the dash back in after I clearanced it for the MK2 column cover which houses the larger stalks. looks good. I'll finish bolting it in once I find my leak.


----------



## Ihaitchu (Jan 25, 2010)

I hope mother nature isn't parking the yellow breeches too close for comfort lately.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

well, I got the body kit all sanded and I also laid down a coat of High build primer down. I finished up the trunk lid as well 

I'll get that stuff painted and put it aside until I'm done.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Big CADDY said:


> nice milestone today.
> 
> everything electrical works. Had some brain frying moments with converting CE1 AC to CE2 wiring. But, It all works. I have power to the AC compressor on Defrost and all the cooling. Radiator fan automatically comes on. All speeds of the interior fan work. Just need to resolve a refrigerant leak. I borrowed a leak detector from work which works great super sensitive.
> 
> Also I never knew that brake switches were adjustable. Just grab and pull. It will click as you pull it out.


 this thing sucks. somehow it keeps adjusting itself to "brakes are always on" with jes's car. pisses me off. I'm going to have to add a rubber stopper. or something.

I want ac. your post makes me think maybe I should use all cabriolet dash and stuff....


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Digital K. said:


> this thing sucks. somehow it keeps adjusting itself to "brakes are always on" with jes's car. pisses me off. I'm going to have to add a rubber stopper. or something.
> 
> I want ac. your post makes me think maybe I should use all cabriolet dash and stuff....


 kinda the same deal with me, the one on my MK2 went out so I just went to NAPA and got one. It was pulling the same ****. I forgot what I exact did to fix it. (well lessen the chance by about 99%) still does it of course now and then.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

im worried its going to do it as just the wrong time. :facepalm:


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

Is it done yet?:wave:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

ordered the Coilovers yesterday.

I'll be on vacation all next week so when I get back I'm gonna tear into the body work and top replacement.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Big CADDY said:


> ordered the Coilovers yesterday.
> 
> I'll be on vacation all next week so when I get back I'm gonna tear into the body work and top replacement.


done for madness?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

ha, it won't be done for madness this year. I was hoping but trying to get the body work done with all that goes on during the summer with a family of 4 is tough.

I just got some goodies in the mail. A set of "cheap" coilovers from raceland.

Last night I also modified my hood to allow for the throttle cable on an OBD2 ABA setup. I had pics but lost them. I'll take some more.

I got it all welded up last night.


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

I enjoy this thread :beer:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I found a pic of the hood mod. I have since welded the seams and applied two coats of filler and lots of sanding. whos gonna notice. blaaa

Also got the coils on the front last night. It brings it down a bit.. like 4 inches haha.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

making great progress Tom!


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

Digital K. said:


> making great progress Tom!


I am interested to see how this progresses


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Worked on the hood a bit. I was gonna just trash the hood but figured I'd try to bring it back. so far so good.

This shot is after filler and one coat of High build primer followed by a guid coat.














....
.
.
.
.
.
.
Mixing up some more high build primer for a last coat.









,
,
,
,
,


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Hood is ready for paint. body kit is ready for paint. I'm ready to paint. Thinking maybe tonight or this weekend some time.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

more patience than I have, come fix one of my wavy ****ty hoods for my cabby.. still need to buy a new one for mine :laugh:

keep cool this weekend Tom! :wave:


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

Debut at H2O (or whatever show takes place down there that weekend)? :laugh:


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

you are the elvis of mk1's...before he got too sweaty and large.

that is all...


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Got a bunch done yesterday. Painting a body kit really sucks and uses a ton of paint. 

I think I'll go out in a little be here and paint the outside of the hood and trunk to get that done too.

Audi IBIS white.

ha, gotta love my paint booth.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Got the rest of the stuff painted. Also did the mirrors but I dont' have pics


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Big CADDY said:


> I found a pic of the hood mod. I have since welded the seams and applied two coats of filler and lots of sanding. whos gonna notice. blaaa


Very trick and stealthy!! :thumbup:


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

just love the updates on this project - as always top quality work and bring mk1's back to life  

I am back in England at the moment and keep seeing old skool mini's everywhere, so want another one now. Not so easy to find in the USA though! Any additional work on the mini?


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

good work buddy.The hood mod will make life nice:wave:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Thanks.

the mini is scheduled in my garage this winter for an engine replacement. I have an Austin America engine lined up. It's a 1300cc rather then the 998cc.

I also put on the 12" minilites and 1.5" arches. It looks pretty good now.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I stripped the doors and prepped them for paint. 

I need to find a set of good solid vent windows so if anyone has any, please let me know.

I'm hoping to finish the outsides of the doors this week and kick butt on the rest of the body next week while the wife and kids are gone. busy busy busy.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

go Tom go!


----------



## kbarnett (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks Great


----------



## cabbydaddy88 (Apr 4, 2011)

real awesome.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5389428-1988-cabby-fs-ft


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

cabbydaddy88 said:


> real awesome.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5389428-1988-cabby-fs-ft


You have a nice Cabby, but I fail to see your logic of above statement. Tom the car looks great, it always amazes me how much work you get done in a short period of time, especially with a family and all. :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Thanks,

Well, the family is leaving tomorrow for 5 days. I plan to get all the body work done on the car and have it ready for paint on the 6th day. I'll even paint it if I have time.

I got a huge setback because of being sick this last weekend. I hoped to have the doors painted.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

laid down four coats of high build primer on the doors last night. I'll guide coat them and wetsand them tomorrow.

Also removed the old hatch, cut away the top at the base of it. Cleaned GOBs of urathane from all the damn seals. ugg.

Door jambs are cleaned up a bit. I just have to sand them with the jamb sander , it's a 2" mini DA sander. pretty cool for that stuff.

I'm looking at tops. I think I'll get the canvas Haartz top that porsches and high end cars have rather then the vinyl. 

Pricing seals from Ben as well. 

I need the one that runs across the top of the windshield. I know its expensive


I'll post up pics of the doors tomorrow.


----------



## saturn123 (May 9, 2011)

The parts car at my local junkyard I have been stripping has vent windows on it I will check to see if they are any good on Thursday I'll let you know


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Really motoring along.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Let me know if/where you find that seal that runs across the top of the windshield... mine is still off since mine is so ****.. don't wanna reglue it on and it be a dried-out cracking one. Didn't think anyone was reproducing them! :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

yeah, I kinda figure the top seal is a lost cause, sure would be nice if someone made one. 

Zach is sending me the windows I need. thanks.

I'm planning on having the doors ready for paint tonight the body is stripped and ready to start sanding. I have to dig it out from the back of the garage. I guess that means firing up Redd..


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

doors are wet sanded and ready for paint. I think I'll shoot them tomorrow and get them the hell out of the way. 

found only one dent in the rest of the body. imagine that. minus the paking lights I filled. so the body should be a snap to finish.


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

i remember dropping off the fender roller and you asked if i wanted to see your car in your garage, i thought it wasnt going to be nothing special...boy was i wrong! :laugh:....i cant believe you do all this quality work in that garage :thumbup:

if and when you would ever have free time...im gonna have you paint my cabrio


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

I have a set of solid vent windows if you are still looking...

Nice work!


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

thank you very much. but Puchthefish came through with some nice ones that accept my chrome trim. 

oh, doors are painted. couple bugs but thats why 2 stage is real nice.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

wet sanded all the body kit and the rear hatch. cleaned up the urathane some more. both jobs sucked ass


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

Big CADDY said:


> wet sanded all the body kit and the rear hatch. cleaned up the urathane some more. both jobs sucked ass


Agreed on the body kit, but then again rubbing down is so painful when really all I want to do is the fun part of spraying the paint  

Keep up the great work, we all can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Yeah. If only I had a nice booth to paint this stuff in I'd not have quite as much orange peal. But base/clear is very forgiving that way.

When I painted the mini I put down three coats of color, three coats of clear. I came back the next day and wet sanded the whole car and applied another coat of clear. I had hardly any orange peal. 


I have been sick for the last week and a half. I went to the doctor yesterday and took the day off work today. I'm a snot machine. I'm really falling behind the ball getting this done for H2o. Once I start feeling better I'll try to hammer it out.

The wife wont let me work on it when I'm hacking and doing farmers blows into the trash can.


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Big CADDY said:


> Yeah. If only I had a nice booth to paint this stuff in I'd not have quite as much orange peal. But base/clear is very forgiving that way.
> 
> When I painted the mini I put down three coats of color, three coats of clear. I came back the next day and wet sanded the whole car and applied another coat of clear. I had hardly any orange peal.
> 
> ...


:thumbdown: That sucks. good job staying motivated. Gonna need all the motivation you can find to make it by H2O. :beer:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I got some time to move the cars around tonight. I also took both of them up the road for a drive. I drove the kids around the ranch in the cabby without doors. I started doing some sanding on the body finally. should be pretty quick i hope.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

that first shot is awesome  on my phone I thought that was your bride. now I see it is your daughter. shes really growing up. 

hopefully ocean city doesnt get wrecked and I get to see it in a month!


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

Big CADDY said:


> I have been sick for the last week and a half. I went to the doctor yesterday and took the day off work today. I'm a snot machine. I'm really falling behind the ball getting this done for H2o. Once I start feeling better I'll try to hammer it out.
> 
> The wife wont let me work on it when I'm hacking and doing farmers blows into the trash can.


 lol. no germs in the cabriolet! 
but i am soooooooo hoping you get it done for h20.


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

maus.... long time no posty.... WB


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

it's not so much what I have to get done for H20 but it's what I have to have others do. I don't trust myselft to put a top on it so i have a guy lined up to put one on and also I need a new windshield which requires someone else. 

I fiddled with some of the body work today and yesterday. should go fast. I need to but a gallon of clear and a pint of paint to have enough.


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

I love your red rabbit so much.... but can't wait for the cab to be finished though.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Thanks, 

I got all the bodywork done yesterday. I just need to do some sanding with 320 all over then a good coat or three of high build primer. I can get that all wet sanded off pretty quickly. I'm gonna try to get to the primer tonight. 

I'll get some more pics up.. I know i've been slacking but how many pics of doors can you take.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Stayfast top and cables are ordered
contacted installer. he can do it next week


painting the car tomorrow. 

I just need a gas cap, windshield, badgeless grill, door scrapers, etc hahah.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

:laugh::thumbup: Keep it up Tom.. :beer:


----------



## fighters_of_foo (Jan 4, 2004)

Awesome thread, I can't wait to see the cabby finished!


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I got to work from home two days this week so when I felt like taking a break I worked on the alread painted parts to get them done.

i got the one door just about all done minus the window scrapers and the outer seal. I got the hatch all done minus the damn plastic ring that surrounds the lock. I guess mine is missing or in pieces. I'll find one.

I took the car over to the shop today and finished painting it. turne out great. couple hangers but they are hidden by the body kit so I don't care. I'll have to wet sand and buff it this week.

I repainted the lower half on the one door because I missed a spot with sealer and you could just barely see an area where I used filler. 

I'd like to bring it home tomorrow so I can get more work done.

Pics.

Modified rear license place holder. I just hacked off all the plastic.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

ok, just ordered my grill, gascap. also new scrapers kit from Ben.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Home. looks good. It needs to sit in the sun for a bit to bake it on a bit more. I'll tear into it tomorrow, we have to go away today.


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

beautiful work Tom!


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I got the back end all wet sanded and buffed today. I started fitting up the BBS kit. so far so good.

I also put on one of my wheels for inspiration. I need to get my coilovers on the rear it's a bit high.

I'm gonna try to fit up either the passenger door or the rear hatch tonight.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

hatch is on. Wired up. Passenger side rear window seals are in along with B-pillar seal. I used some yellow 3M adhesive for some of the seals. 

It's supposed to rain all week here so I'll be finishing up what I can on the back. I still need to wet sand and buff the front fenders.

still lined up for a top next week. I'm so ready not to be spending money on this. Nickel diming me with all the paint and autobody supplies.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Big CADDY said:


> hatch is on. Wired up. Passenger side rear window seals are in along with B-pillar seal. I used some yellow 3M adhesive for some of the seals.
> 
> It's supposed to rain all week here so I'll be finishing up what I can on the back. I still need to wet sand and buff the front fenders.
> 
> still lined up for a top next week. I'm so ready not to be spending money on this. Nickel diming me with all the paint and autobody supplies.


every hardware store trip is at the least 50$, and more likely 75$ to 100$. Its killer. :facepalm:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Started on the other side. Since it's a monsoon outside at the moment I'll have to wait to buff out the front fenders. 

I got the rear of the body kit on along with the side skirts. I had to glue a section of the body kit because it was bowing out just a little so i had to come up with a way to clamp it. Also got the tail lights in an some mouldings cleaned up.

I need to polish the rear stainless strips at the base of the windows.

Hopefully hitting up the Upull it this week for a couple odds and ends.


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Your work is top-notch as always. :thumbup:


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## 86Franklin (Apr 5, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

lovely paint job and me liking the new wheels alot :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ihaitchu (Jan 25, 2010)

I know this is off topic. Should I start loadng sand bags? I'm hoping yellow breeches hasn't over taken anything yet.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

doing work Tom! Let me know if you find a nice top seal for the top of the windshield frame in your junkyard journeys


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

comin together real nice :beer:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

No sand bags needed..........yet. I think the worst of it is over. I hope.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Worked on the cabby the last two night until 2:30 AM when the beer got the best of me

I got both doors all done. 
Fixed door speaker wires
Cleaned up the door panels
Installed the door panels
Hung the doors 
Hung the hood
Installed all the door seals and moulding
Cleaned the vinyl on the seats


I'm still waiting on the top, scrapers and new windshield

I'm gonna get my plates and insurance this week so I can at least cruise around the back roads in it before trekking to H2o. The engine only has .2 miles on it.


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

wow Like alot


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

just waiting on the damn brackets for the plastic eurobumpers. The ones that keep it from sagging. 

Windshield went in today
Top is getting delivered today
I'll have all the new rubber scrapers in tonight
Polishing the chrome trim as well



I took it out for a drive yesterday since I have insurance, tags and registration now. Ran pretty good. started missing a bit once it got warmed up. Hooked it up to VAGcom and it said a cam position sensor and low signal to MAF

I checked the distributor timing and it was off a bit. I was under the impression the ABA took care of the timing. I set #1 on the notch and matched it with the O/T on the cam and flywheel and I plan to clean the MAF tonight. I did take it out last night and it ran much better. feels ver solid.

going now to pick up some Trim paint and 5 more moulding clips.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

Looking good Tom.. Cam pos thing will come up when ever you run the vag with engine off. The timing is adjusted by the ecu, but it still needs to be mechanically set close to what it should be. 

I would definitely clean the maf then check the connector/wiring. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

the timing notch on the distributor was at about 10:00 and the #1was at 12:00 haha. so it was off a bit.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Big CADDY said:


> the timing notch on the distributor was at about 10:00 and the #1was at 12:00 haha. so it was off a bit.


runs better? get that maf clean?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I cleaned the MAF and swapped the MAF and it still has an ocasional miss under load.

I ran it with the MAF unhooked and it ran the same

I disconnected the Coolant temp sensor and it didn't miss as bad. but it does miss when at idle when you stomp on it. like.. miss miss miss vroooom

I sprayed water on the coil and plug wires tonight to look for a miss but nothing


I think it's getting better the more I drive it. I put 9.5 gallons of high grade fuel in tonight. The fuel may just be ****ty.


I forgot how much top end a stock 8V doesn't have. wow. oh well. once this motor is broken in I'll turbo it. 


oh, also raised the back up a little and installed the rear chrome and scrapers. looks sweet.

top arrived and is planned for Sunday.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Big CADDY said:


> I cleaned the MAF and swapped the MAF and it still has an ocasional miss under load.
> 
> I ran it with the MAF unhooked and it ran the same
> 
> ...


you can test the Resistance values of the CTS per the bentley to see if it is correct i think. if the CTS is bad it might just be running at full rich safe mode. when you hop on it it bogs till it cleans itself out. CTS's are cheap. mafs arent....though if you have a upull it you can probably find one. did it still throw the maf code after you cleaned it?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

yes the MAF code still popped up.

it doesnt miss all the time just when I'm accelerating under load or low/mid RPMs it doesn't really do it at high RPMs. I'm gonna test the CTS tonight per bentley.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

maybe the maf is dead and not reading the flow properly at low rpms, but at high rpms it can detect the higher air flow.

/useless speculation.


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

NICE! love the bbs kit


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

maybe Kris. I tried two MAFs and the exact same results. 

I may run some resistance tests over the wires from the fuse panel to the MAF plug.


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

WOW this is coming along nicely... havent checked in all summer and its a completely different car


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

make sure ur maf housing isnt in backwards.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Thanks. The arrow is pointing the right way. 

I swapped out the Coolant temp sensor yesterday. drove it about 10 miles with no issues. soooooo.


Tonight I drove it about 13 miles and it ran perfectly. I'm happy. 

I think it's moisture in the tank. The 4 hour trip to H2o should clean that up.


I'm hoping and praying that my upholsterer calls tomorrow. he said he'd do the car on Sunday. Old guy is coming tomorrow to hang for the day. We are going to take my Mini to the triumph club picnic,. tons of food and beer.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Old Man Steve stopped by for the day. We did breakfast and spent the day over at my Triumph Club Picnic. We took the MINI.

My upholsterer never called so I guess I'll be installing the top. Can't be that hard. I added some pics from the picnic. The red TR3 is my buddys that made its maiden voyage yesterday.

I got a chance to cut the exhaust pipe on the cabby. I had to wait until I got the bumper on to see where I wanted it cut. The car just needs cleaned up and the top installed. 

I found a windshield top seal that is in really nice shape. I got that installed as well. 

I hope to start the top this evening after my sons swimming practice.
:beer:


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

is the mini ians fav? :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

he likes the red one.


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

Dayum you got three nice rides


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

So I decided to dig into the top replacement. looks pretty easy.

I got the old one off after removing the window.

I repaired part of the headliner that holds it up.

Little bit of rust on the rear window frame. 

I hope to have it finished up tonight.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Big CADDY said:


> he likes the red one.


me too. :laugh:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Redd is for sale.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Big CADDY said:


> Redd is for sale.


liar.


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

while you are doing the top, its worth taking out the metal rear window frame and giving it a free lick of paint to protect it. Bottom of the frames always get a little rust on them.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I got the top on. I haven't finished off the sides and the seals yet. I got the back and the front done, all the cables. I left it closed last night to let it strech a little. 

So far the job has been fairly easy. I'm really happy with the top so far that I got from Topsonline.com they had the robbins top which was the same but $200.00 more. fug that.

so my plan tonight is to get the top all finished and then tackle my idle issue. I need to bump it up just a hair.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Insane work, you do! *yoda voice* opcorn::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

really nice work dude. one of the reasons I can never get into cabby's is no one does them up right. this thing is great. I love it. super great.


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good , you going to h20?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

thanks all

I'm trying to get it done for H2o. I plan to leave on Friday morning. I think I'm schedule so far.

It supposed to rain most of Friday so I guess I'll see if it leaks really badly. 

I should have about an hour to finish up the roof this evening. I picked up a gay spectre air filter for it for temporary.

Need to address some screws in the front that stick out like a sore thumb..


Kris, I'm trying to keep it simple and classy at the same time. a touch of bling.


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

Send me a txt later on if you need a hand buttoning anything up.... I'll swing down if you need me to :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Thanks bud. You headding down?


----------



## oneunder (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks good. I really like that BBS body kit.

Question though, what size wheels and tires are you sticking under there? Looks awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

thanks,

they are 15" RMs with 1.5 lips. 7.5" total I have the 165/50/15 tires.


----------



## oneunder (Mar 31, 2009)

They fit in there really nice. Thanks for the info


----------



## twinscrewcaddy (Mar 27, 2008)

very nice work Tom! 
I built a Cabby for my wife a few years ago as well (the Nimbus Gray smoothed hatch cabby on cheesy sportmax's) i'm thinking ABA too. i need to get back into my 'dubs... i took a small break.

but i really like the white! very nice choice. :thumbup::beer:
(Hopback Amber Ale rocks...)


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Done. I'm all packed for H2o. 

I have lots of towels and plastic incase my top doesn't go well. but it's tight as balls so I imagine it should be fine.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

The top didn't leak a drop except in the trunk. pretty happy. ISO new rear window frame. 

I got one photo of the car while at H2o before it quit.

Had a ton of help from everyone trying to diagnose the problems. VaGCom came up blank. The braided ground wire on the starter ended up frying. I think the starting problems may lie with the in tank fuel pump. I hope that is all it is. 

Some BooHoo when I had to remove the air dam and the bumper to get it on the trailer. My awesome neighbor drove all the way down to get me. 4 hours each way. lots of road head. J/K

I'm gonna hit up the yard this week for a couple MK3 starters. I'll also check the pump/s. I just stayed at the house and drank all weekend. Car ran great while it did.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry to hear of your issues. thats how it goes sometimes with project cars that don't get a shakedown before the long hauls. I'm sure you'll get it figured out. :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

yeah. gotta work out the bugs I guess. I do like driving it though. I think I like the racelands better then my weitecs. 

I figure the rebuilt engine is all broken in now and shouldn't have any problems for a while and the A/C kicks butt. I'm glad I kept it. Even if cabbys don't leak they sure like to fog up when it's downpouring. Click of a switch and it's gone.


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

Big CADDY said:


> The top didn't leak a drop except in the trunk. pretty happy. ISO new rear window frame.
> 
> I got one photo of the car while at H2o before it quit.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the headache with the cab, I've had that happen to me a few times when going to shows, not nice, but I always find everyone is so happy to help you out, part of the VW world I love , but that is the fun of having a mk1 golf, something always seems to happen  

I am sure you would get bored if it worked perfect all the time anyhow....!! Hope you get it fixed easily and can enjoy it more.

The cab looks amazing in that first picture, me wants to see the engine bay and interior shots too please?


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

I know I told you this already but the Cabby looked awesome. It was one of a handful of cars that I was really looking forward to seeing over the weekend. Another pristine example out of The Big Caddy Garage :thumbup:


----------



## vwkidd8v87 (Dec 24, 2008)

man our cars look real similar. i like it of course! :beer:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Thanks all.

Mark, your's sets some pretty high goals for mine. always my favorite.


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Sorry to here that your beautiful topless auto was unable to make it home under its own power. 

I only got a quick look at it at the short lived MKI GTG. I wanted to get your input on what you thought of retaining the AC with the ABA motor. That looks like my new direction on my wifes Cabby after all the issues we had with the 16v that is in it now on H2o weekend.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I love having all the A/C. 

Wiring it was a little iffy. The MK1 uses a slider switch in the controls that operates on/off whereas the MK3 uses a push button. That wasnt' hard.

I had custom lines made along with a radiator with the lower fitting moved to the other side to allow room for the lines. Tight fit.


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Good to know. I wish I had some more time to shoot the breeze with you about it. I'm trying to use as much as the MKIII stuff as possible.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Hmm

When I turn the key the fuel pump doesn't click even when I turn it far enough to crank the engine... if I had a starter that worked. 

If I jumper the fuel pump relay both pumps work 87-30
If I check voltage across 85-86 I get 6 volts when I turn the key. kinda weird. It has the 167 relay in it but I had an 80 to try which was laid out the same. Nothing different.

I need to check for ground from 85 I think. Also connection to the ECU from the other terminal.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

I was also looking foward to seeing this in the daylight, sucks, but I got to hang with you for a bit so its all good. :laugh: sorry she did not make it out the show field, but if you had to pick any h20 to miss, this would have been it. 

Looks like you are on the right track to getting it sorted, but I would pick up a spare ignition switch also, they are the source of many :banghead: with mk3 based stuff.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Thanks Ivan,

I'll get the jumpers out for the ignition as well. 

I can't remember if I used the MK1 switch or not. 


Junk yard tomorrow. I'll grab a buch of stuff.


----------



## vwjodi (Mar 19, 2004)

HACK!!!


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Love u 2 Jodi.


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

so much fun drinking with the mk1 boys this weekend...:heart:

and the car looks great...


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

New starter today. 

Back to square one.

Car starts fine, idles fine but sputters when you rev it or under load. No unusual codes.


I'm gonna check the injectors next. Per Jodi.  

Swapped:
Coil
Coil wire
Computer ECU
Fuel pump relay and ECU relay
Dist Cap
Added Dry gas


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

is there fuel in the vac line to the FPR?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I had the fuel pressure regulator apart yesterday. the small green O-ring was a little funky but I don't remember seeing any fuel in the line. I'll check again today.



Forgot to post up a pic from the Triumph club. Old guy Steve and I fit pretty good.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

really dumb question, but...timing?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

no fuel at the vacum line of the FPR

I traced a line to the MAF that was non existant. Its the +line or number 3 wire. Ties into the secondary air BS. It's cut at the fuse panel and the harness. I'm gonna jumper it.

I'm not convienced it's the problem but it will help the VagCom faults


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I got the wire connected and now I have voltage at the MAF. Im not sure how I drove it 200 miles without too much problems. it missed quite a bit under load then decided to quit. blaaa

I ran it for about 20 minutes tonight in the garage and cycled the fan 3 times and it never missed a beat. I really hope I got it fixed

its pouring here now so I'll wait unitl it clears up tomorrow for a test run

I also blscked out the rockers with 3M undercoating.

I'm happy for now.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Big CADDY said:


> I got the wire connected and now I have voltage at the MAF. Im not sure how I drove it 200 miles without too much problems. it missed quite a bit under load then decided to quit. blaaa
> 
> I ran it for about 20 minutes tonight in the garage and cycled the fan 3 times and it never missed a beat. I really hope I got it fixed
> 
> ...


 
so how did you source the issue? just decided to test voltage at the maf?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I was out of ideas and figured I'd just start testing all the connections. Luckly I started at the MAF. Still raining today. gawd could it please stop raining. 

I think from Tuesday on it's 0% chance.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Big CADDY said:


> I was out of ideas and figured I'd just start testing all the connections. Luckly I started at the MAF. Still raining today. gawd could it please stop raining.
> 
> I think from Tuesday on it's 0% chance.


 swamp yard? its been raining out there forever. our grass here is effing brown dead from no rain.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Going for a drive tonight. If it works good. If not I'm pushing it into the creek. 

I have it scheduled for a state inspection tomorrow. It shouldn't need emissions because it has only 300 miles on it since it's last inspection. Which is good because it doesn't have a CAT.


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

Big CADDY said:


> Going for a drive tonight. If it works good. If not I'm pushing it into the creek.
> 
> I have it scheduled for a state inspection tomorrow. It shouldn't need emissions because it has only 300 miles on it since it's last inspection. Which is good because it doesn't have a CAT.


 
hope it works out for you! im gonna camp out down stream from you tonight though.... just in case


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

seems to be running ok. I drove it to work (12 miles) without a hickup. A little grind going into second until you do it a couple times. 

I'm taking it for inspection by the weekend I hope. I'd really like to drive this thing without the Police hassle.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Emissions is being a bitch. so, It's getting classic plates. no more of that BS. not sure why I didn't do that in the first place.

Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Got my Plates, got my sticker. Its legal now.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

your bride drive it yet?


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

I thought he was the bride?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Sometimes I play the Bride. I usually don't do the vail thing. It gets in the way.


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

Big CADDY said:


> Sometimes I play the Bride. I usually don't do the vail thing. It gets in the way.


As long as you stay the pitcher and not the catcher.  :laugh:


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

LOL mark!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Got a bum set of plug wires. #2 was arching. I got a replacement set and they are working great. The car is running awesome now. I just took it out for about 25 miles through the back woods. Not a single hickup.

I found that I have to repaint some of the car. for some reason any body work areas are yellowing. I did use sealer on the paint. I'm gonna contact the paint company and the sealer company. Luckly I can mask off those areas and repaint them. I really don't want to spend any more money on paint but I want it done and I don't feel right with shtitty paint. grrrr

I love driving the car though it's so quiet and smooth.


----------



## Emilio Estevez (Feb 8, 2011)

man i love this car :heart:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

OK, time for the snow pics! :laugh: 

Glad you got it sorted, man. :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

I actually had the mini out in the snow today but I didn't have my camera. I had to move it so I could get the kid's sleds out. I really wanted to go rippin through the yard in the snow.


----------



## davela72 (Jun 7, 2000)

Haven't been on here in forever but this thread was the first to check. The car looks great bro, you still amaze me with your do it all self!


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Man everything you touch is top notch man. :beer: I love looking at your builds.:thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Thank you.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

wow i just read through this entire build nothing short of impressive your attention to detail is incredible very clean very tidy everything well sorted!

cant believe i didn't see this car at H20... from the pic it seems you had a place that was right on the main strip! can't believe i didn't see this!!


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

37th street.

that's where it died.

I didn't drive it around because I drownd my sorrows in a beer bottle.

Running good now.


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

awesome job with everything :beer:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

I just read through this thead again. :thumbup: Tastefully done and with AC. 

I can't wait to dig into the same adventure on my wife's cabby. Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## benrk (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful car you built there, very authentic with the body kit:thumbup: 

Don't know if it was custom here but in Germany in those days red plastic blends to optically simulate a continous taillight bar were fancied a lot, it would give your car the finishing touch along with 7x13 wheels running 185/60 imho.


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

Just read through this one. Great read and top notch work :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

thanks. the wifes been driveing it to work once in a while. I'll be bringing it to MK1Madness


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Big CADDY said:


> thanks. the wifes been driveing it to work once in a while. I'll be bringing it to MK1Madness


:thumbup::thumbup: Maybe I'll get mine done to bring to Madness in the next 5 years, or so.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Here are the pics from doing the fix up of the four corners, hood and trunk. 

turned out great. The hood needs a little more wet sanding and buffing. But I'll worry about it later 


Also some pics from driving it and in the yard.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Lookin good:thumbup: i'm very jelious tom


----------



## cts (Sep 7, 2010)

I just got a triple white 87 wolfsburg, this car is my project inspiration. Its funny too. Our next project is a classic mini, The wifeys dream car. Our driveway will soon look like yours haha. :thumbup:


----------



## jimmy86gti (Apr 25, 2007)

*Me too!*

It's always been my dream to do a project like this


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Thank you.

The wife had it out all day today with the kids. It ran well. I want to replace the brake pads and shoes. feels a little squishy.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

Big CADDY said:


> Here are the pics from doing the fix up of the four corners, hood and trunk.
> 
> turned out great. The hood needs a little more wet sanding and buffing. But I'll worry about it later
> 
> ...



looks great!


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

handsome car, duder.


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

So what's been going on with the cab? Need cab fix please


----------



## Mk2ryan (Jun 22, 2013)

your car is pretty dope i love white vw's


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

ITo looks the same. I've just been keeping it clean and running well. I have a DFQ tranny to put into it and some odds and ends. Been busy with the house stuff. 

Thanks


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

Big CADDY said:


> ITo looks the same. I've just been keeping it clean and running well. I have a DFQ tranny to put into it and some odds and ends. Been busy with the house stuff.
> 
> Thanks


Cool, looking forward to seeing more mods. Are you going to any shows this year?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

so far..no. I just don't have any time. I've been busy with house stuff.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Thinking of selling the Cabby. We put about 75 miles on it this year. I hate this part of car ownership.


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

It is like the happiest 2 days of boat ownership. The day you buy it and the day you sell it... 
Bitter Sweet...

I had a Diesel Rabbit for 20 years, I sold it as no-one would drive it, and I couldn't shift correctly it at the time do to Illness.
I sold it running for 200. Now 15 years later I still miss it, and what with the Prices that they are getting Gee a 30 year old one owner well maintained are going for more than I bought it for originally.....


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

That's why I've been trying to thin the fleet. Too many projects, too many to drive, etc. 2 people don't need 6 cars...or do they?


----------



## 8382 (Feb 18, 2006)

YJSAABMAN said:


> That's why I've been trying to thin the fleet. Too many projects, too many to drive, etc. 2 people don't need 6 cars...or do they?


I JUST GOTTA SAY:

NO - two people don't need 6 Cars - What I am trying to say is, we could be practical, you know, drive a nice practical corolla and waste our money on other things, like say strippers, alcohol and gambling 

but where's the fun in that my friend - keep the 6 cars and maybe pick up a few motorbikes as well, I mean they are small cars right! They don't take up hardly any space :heart::heart::heart:

(hey tom - still love your eye for details - all the best, Blair)


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

8382 said:


> I JUST GOTTA SAY:
> 
> NO - two people don't need 6 Cars - What I am trying to say is, we could be practical, you know, drive a nice practical corolla and waste our money on other things, like say strippers, alcohol and gambling
> 
> ...


Lol! Hey, now, I'm just talking about getting rid of one car so I can buy parts for some of the other ones! 

I have thought about how many more motorcycles I could fit in my smallish garage and still have room to work, though!


----------

